# Single people



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

What do yall do to keep yourselves occupied? I am bored to death. Go to work come home go to bed and repeat routine is getting old.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I've been playing on a few different city league sports teams. Coed teams are pretty solid for meeting new lady friends or getting into different social networks to meet people. I had to do something. I moved up here to Colorado for work knowing ABSOLUTELY NO ONE. I keep myself busy fishing on weekends or snowboarding during the winter.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hmm might have to check into something like that. Lady friends are always a plus.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I'm not single, but agree it is hard to get along, happily without something to do.
We moved up here for a promotion for me, and miss our family and friend greatly.
We've made no real friends, and find we have little in common with anyone we meet.

It's pretty much work, eat, sleep, repeat.

Matter of fact, i am kinda looking forward to painting the bedroom this weekend...........




Alot of folks say to get involved with a Church, but that isn't our thing either (don't get me wrong, we're Christiansm but not Churchy).


If you come up with a great idea, post up.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

You are single and bored??? Try being married :help:

:biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I keep saying to myself come on hunting season. LOL!


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

fishing of course.... 2 legged fishing... and "normal" fishing. Heard the best 2 legged fishing is on Friday and Saturday night around 1:30 am.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

TMWTim said:


> You are single and bored??? Try being married :help:
> 
> :biggrin:[/quote
> 
> Did that before too. But at least when I was there was always the option to...... well nevermind


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> What do yall do to keep yourselves occupied? I am bored to death.


a steady rotation of paramours.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

You must have run out of vaseline! I ain't single but if I was I would be out cruising for chicks. You need to find yourself a woman friend because Rosie gets old.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blue_Wave028 said:


> You must have run out of vaseline! I ain't single but if I was I would be out cruising for chicks. You need to find yourself a woman friend because Rosie gets old.


Damm that Hurts! LMAO! You aint lying. You know rosie too? She gets around.LOL


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Damm that Hurts! LMAO! You aint lying. You know rosie too? She gets around.LOL


Brother she has visited all of us! I am telling you...a fresh woman will keep you occupied and entertained enough to break the boredom!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Buy an old Mako, or some other project boat.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Sign up to be an escort. That should keep you busy, plus you get paid...What a great occupation!


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

move to downtown Houston.....


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

As mentioned earlier, you can do the coed thing like Club Monkey. Join a FUN rodeo committee, one that isn't a sausage fest. Rodeo people have lots of fun year-round, fundraisers and just good ol' happy hours. You will meet people that you would never have the oppurtunity to meet in your daily routine.

http://www.clubmonkey.com/


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

ripleyb said:


> Sign up to be an escort. That should keep you busy, plus you get paid...What a great occupation!


Now thats an Idea! I guess I might have to go to the Turtle Club and pick up a cougar. LOL


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude your from the cliff.. go to juniors or katies..all u half to have is a pulse in there to get some action.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Join a bowling league. I bowl on Thursday nights and it is almost like going out to a club, but you also get to bowl, which is fun. Lot's of opportunities to meet new people, plus you get to bowl.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You might as well just keep on doing what you are doing if your 27 years old and have to ask.:biggrin:


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

ripleyb said:


> Join a bowling league. I bowl on Thursday nights and it is almost like going out to a club, but you also get to bowl, which is fun. Lot's of opportunities to meet new people, plus you get to bowl.


 I was on a bowling league once, did'nt know if i wanted to go bowling or commit suicide. Just joking.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Man, with the Internet and Craigslist and all the dating boards out there, what the hell are you waiting for.
Find some online pharmacy that will keep you stocked with Viagra and get after it son cuz once you get married its pretty much a yawn factory from that point in your life on. 

HF


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

When I was single........long ago.
I went to the gym after work pretty regular just incase I did run into the right girl.
Now I just work out at home........some
But I pretty much worked for the weekends.
I also fished alot back then as I worked odd hours and was off alot for some years before I got on the regular day stuff.
Cant say I was ever board though.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am good on the weekends and I am just recently single so I got to get back out there and I will, but the weekdays are as boring as heck. Most of my buds are married and dont do much and the others who arent work shift work.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

Build a boat http://www.unclejohns.com/boat/


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Take a hobby. Might I suggest remote control airplanes. Thats what I do. Weekdays, I go out and fly. Have a couple buddies that go too.

Or, might I suggest finding 7 lady friends...maybe 8 to have a backup.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey man you joined myspace or facebook? I never met anyone off there but I got plenty of friends that have met up with girls they knew and they are dating now. 

other than that go out and have fun. Go hang with someone you know or go partying. The right girl will notice and hang around. good luck!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jolly Roger said:


> Buy an old Mako, or some other project boat.


Or just a boat. lol! Mine keeps my plenty busy. Buy one in a marina if you are really looking. It's all good.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> Join a bowling league. I bowl on Thursday nights and it is almost like going out to a club, but you also get to bowl, which is fun. Lot's of opportunities to meet new people, plus you get to bowl.


Whoa. I read them all. Some old guys, like me, are getting you to isolate, which is cool by us, but not for young jacks like you.

The most practical advice that I have seen so far on this thread is Bowling/Sports League (casual fun environment) or move to downtown Houston (77002 zipcode) and start clubing with the rich girls at midnight...best solution if you have a chisled jaw (which you might), otherwise, go for fun stuff like sports leagues. No one cares what you look like if you are having fun.

If you are married , move to Kingwood and we will all hang out and go to bed at 10 .


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> I am good on the weekends and I am just recently single so I got to get back out there and I will, but the weekdays are as boring as heck. Most of my buds are married and dont do much and the others who arent work shift work.


You can come shoot pool and drink Bud Light with me and my friends in my garage if u want. Grilled Fajitas:brew:


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

you know girls go out on weekdays to! they are a fun hobby..., hey its 09' I have been making them pay, drive, and clean lately.....some change is good! Just stay one step ahead of em' to avoid a catastrophe....


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Hope this helps in some way, some how, *we are all born single*.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

and then at around 13 or 14 drops the doubles..... lol


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Jolly Roger said:


> Buy an old Mako, or some other project boat.


 A single man without a lady at home and the best thing you can tell him to do is buy a old as boat to rebuild?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

redman35 said:


> A single man without a lady at home and the best thing you can tell him to do is buy a old as boat to rebuild?


hope this helps too, being born single, I had an old boat i was working on, it had no cushions, along came the most beautiful creature i ever laid eyes on, she said "i have some cushions for that der boat if you would like um", i said sure bring em over, well to make a long story short, she became my "chickengirl" and we have been together ever since, so buy yourself an old "fixer-up" boat, it worked for me.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

redman35 said:


> A single man without a lady at home and the best thing you can tell him to do is buy a old as boat to rebuild?


I could tell him a lot of things. He asked for a project to keep him busy, not how to get laid.

He asked for help and the best you can do is question people giving him advice?


----------



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

Take a trip. Went to Cozumel a few weeks ago and I must say the scenery was very nice. Upon return I would hit up Sticks, the Breakers and all the local watering holes from Bay Area to Galveston. Then head to the library and go on the hunt at the grocery store. All the while looking for a smokin hot sugar mamma.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Embrace your freedom and independence. Take up a new hobby...fly fishing or archery - practicing will keep you sooo busy! Join an archery league! Some cool chics shoot bows! LOL! 

I'm single, and I love it! Buy a boat. Start your own business. Chase your passions, meet new people, and when you least expect it - the right person will find her way to you! Just my .02!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

watering holes is where i stayed at. now im **** near married so that flew out the window... live it up... all i get is trips to walmart and a honey do list..

but i do go to the gym 5 days a week.. escape from her and get to look at all the eye candy i can take in.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, us girls do go out on weekdays!! My best friend and I go out on Monay nights and shoot pool !!


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

become a passion party hostes had a friend who did it i tagged along with her beleive me no bordom in that.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Buy an old Mako, or some other project boat.


x2, or old car/motorcycle.

woodworking.

get involved with an elderly person, check on and talk to them a couple times/week.

visit a nursing home and just talk to the folks or bring them small things that make their day.

fix up old bicycles for poor kids on Christmas.

lots of stuff to do...if you want to do it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

enjoy life! no kitchen passes needed,, get a boat, some four wheelers, a wave runner, and you have fun all the time and have plenty of of females wanting to go play also..... beer and BBQ's are good too! then when you really get bored,, go cougar hunting!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Enjoy having the bed to yourself without someone sticking their cold feet on your back............


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> What do yall do to keep yourselves occupied? I am bored to death. Go to work come home go to bed and repeat routine is getting old.


Don't know what part of town you are in, or if you are even in Texas, but the latest "treasure" I stumbled onto is the Baker Street Pub in Sugar Land at Highway 6 and 59. The week-night warriors are typically college girls or cougars, and the weekends are mostly 30 somethings (a good mix through the week regardless) they have good live music and an open atmosphere, i'm tellin you, give that one a shot. i live in midtown like a few people have mentioned before, NEVER a shortage of something to do, and i'm on the coed sports teams like everyone else mentioned, they are fun. you can look on craigslist and probably find a team of somesort that is looking for another player, i've personally picked players up for my teams that way, so it works.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

waterspout said:


> enjoy life! no kitchen passes needed,, get a boat, some four wheelers, a wave runner, and you have fun all the time and have plenty of of females wanting to go play also..... beer and BBQ's are good too! then when you really get bored,, go cougar hunting!


Best advice right here. Enjoy life, do whatever you want, appreciate the fact that you aren't tied down. Travel, chase women, hunt, fish, etc. as much as you can b/c when a wife and kids come along those activities are severely limited. I'm not saying its a burdon to have a family, but there are certainly different expectations that have to be met with the family.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am getting some good ideas here, which is what the post was for. Just been out of it for awhile and dont want to become a partying drunk all the time. The bow shooting club Idea sounds cool. I take my boat out when I can its just a big bastage and is expensive to take out. The gym is happening starting monday. I think before too long I will have plenty, especially with hunting season.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> Embrace your freedom and independence. Take up a new hobby...fly fishing or archery - practicing will keep you sooo busy! Join an archery league! Some cool chics shoot bows! LOL!
> 
> I'm single, and I love it! Buy a boat. Start your own business. Chase your passions, meet new people, and when you least expect it - the right person will find her way to you! Just my .02!


 There you go Salt jen is a challange in her own way. She is single.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

There alittle sandbar just before Bannana Bend on the San Jac, you really need to check out. Lots of ladies.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> There alittle sandbar just before Bannana Bend on the San Jac, you really need to check out. Lots of ladies.


no there is not! :doowapsta


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Shin-Diggin said:


> There alittle sandbar just before Bannana Bend on the San Jac, you really need to check out. Lots of ladies.


Are you talking about Riverside, or Tugboat?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Suggestions*

Other than pursuing girls/ bars, etc.

1. After work go to a skeet range once a week.
2. Exercise event one evening a week...raquetball, tennis, bicycling.
3. card game poker night with friends one night a week.
4. Church dinner night/or help out a salvation army, etc.
5. Dinner with parents night, if they are alive and nearby.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> no there is not! :doowapsta


Yeah I agree with you on this one. The only place I would go on that river is Riverside on a Sunday. That is when all of the boats are pulling in from their poker runs and it gets interesting then, if nothing else it gets comical.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

When I was single, I went out dancing nearly every Weds-Saturday when my daughter was at her dad's. Two-step, three-step, waltz, polka, schottish, electric slide... always had a blast. 

Of course, I lived in Lufkin and the only other recreational activity was wandering around Wal-mart.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> Yeah I agree with you on this one. The only place I would go on that river is Riverside on a Sunday. That is when all of the boats are pulling in from their poker runs and it gets interesting then, if nothing else it gets comical.


Spout if he only knew


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> Other than pursuing girls/ bars, etc.
> 
> 1. After work go to a skeet range once a week.
> 2. Exercise event one evening a week...raquetball, tennis, bicycling.
> ...


Good advice, and I will add 
6. Take a part time job in the evenings/weekends.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> Yeah I agree with you on this one. The only place I would go on that river is Riverside on a Sunday. That is when all of the boats are pulling in from their poker runs and it gets interesting then, if nothing else it gets comical.


 riverside good, Island better, wash rack dang sweet, and figure eight always a blast ,, me know my river :dance:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Spout if he only knew


I probably do!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh and you could always try T-bone Toms, but don't park in the Jack in Box parking lot.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> riverside good, Island better, wash rack dang sweet, and figure eight always a blast ,, me know my river :dance:


Have you tried Riverbottom?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Island? Figure Eight?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

everywhere from clear lake to the dam and north!







tugboat, riverside, and every spot on a beach all the way past the west fork on the lake.. hehehehe

I still like Good times on the porch on a holiday weekend watching all the idiots bust thier *****'z and try to fight.. lol


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> Island? Figure Eight?


 Island is north of banana bend in front of the old barge graveyard.. figure eight is under the new 90 bridge.... where all us fourwheelers ride! when I aint on the wave runner or in da boat,,,


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Check this out, might be helpful
http://www.eventsandadventures.com/


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> Island is north of banana bend in front of the old barge graveyard.. figure eight is under the new 90 bridge.... where all us fourwheelers ride! when I aint on the wave runner or in da boat,,,


OK, The old skinny dipp'n hole. I miss the old Steak and Lobster at tugboat, and enjoy the U Cook it steak at Turtle Club on Wednesday. It is comical watch'n the drunks at the piers at Riverside also taking bets on who is gonna fall in.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Diamond Jen said:


> Embrace your freedom and independence. Take up a new hobby...fly fishing or archery - practicing will keep you sooo busy! Join an archery league! Some cool chics shoot bows! LOL!
> 
> I'm single, and I love it! Buy a boat. Start your own business. Chase your passions, meet new people, and when you least expect it - the right person will find her way to you! Just my .02!


Fly fishing sounds cool. I have a bow but dont shoot alot due to lack of space. But I love to shoot. I have a boat but due to its size and fuel cost I dont use it as much as I should. Maybe I should downgrade. I love your attitude towards life that is how I need to get.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Fly fishing sounds cool. I have a bow but dont shoot alot due to lack of space. But I love to shoot. I have a boat but due to its size and fuel cost I dont use it as much as I should. Maybe I should downgrade. I love your attitude towards life that is how I need to get.


In Bacliff head on down to Gilhoulees, and I highly recommend the Shrimpahoulees.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Find you a girl before your current entertainment activities end up making you look like this guy!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

You could be unlucky like me and not want to find right the girl and then she pops up out of no where and you can't get rid of her.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Find you a girl before your current entertainment activities end up making you look like this guy!


for the price of a date he can have a massage


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> You could be unlucky like me and not want to find right the girl and then she pops up out of no where and you can't get rid of her.


if you find the right girl, you wouldn't try to get rid of her.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> You could be unlucky like me and not want to find right the girl and then she pops up out of no where and you can't get rid of her.


What there somebody out there that enjoys your company lol. :brew:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Shin-Diggin said:


> What there somebody out there that enjoys your company lol. :brew:


She is probably causing problems with his boyfriend...


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

If your ever really hung over Sat mornings go to Outrigger for a bloody mary, there usually a few Cougs in there recouping as well.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> She is probably causing problems with his boyfriend...


Naw I don't swing that way Im in Hot Pursuit of woman not Haute pursuit of men.


----------



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL, on the massage.

You could also try going to a stros game. Check out The Bus and Home Plate.



waterspout said:


> for the price of a date he can have a massage


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> You could be unlucky like me and not want to find right the girl and then she pops up out of no where and you can't get rid of her.


Just add that you have your way with yourself,..often


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> Naw I don't swing that way Im in Hot Pursuit of woman not Haute pursuit of men.


Sure you are...LOL


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Find you a girl before your current entertainment activities end up making you look like this guy!


or this guy.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> You could be unlucky like me and not want to find right the girl and then she pops up out of no where and you can't get rid of her.


Is she a toothless ol' gal with implants?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I she a toothless ol' gal with implants?


Nope, not me.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

This is some funny stuff. LOL


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> Naw I don't swing that way Im in Hot Pursuit of woman not Haute pursuit of men.


and still trying to row a boat with a rope,....


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> enjoy life! no kitchen passes needed,,


This is true. Shortly after my divorce I had to keep reminding myself, "dude, you don't have to go home!!"


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

You could always road trip to Port A for a weekend


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

redman35 said:


> There you go Salt jen is a challange in her own way. She is single.


Redman35 the match maker!

We need a 2COOLFISHING dating forum. LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Redman35 the match maker!
> 
> We need a 2COOLFISHING dating forum. LOL


No woman in her right mind would come here to find a man.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Is she a toothless ol' gal with implants?


Sounds like you spent too much time in the cloverleaf bars slopoke.:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> No woman in her right mind would come here to find a man.


I dont even need to read all the pages, last one here summed it up really welll...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> Sounds like you spent too much time in the cloverleaf bars slopoke.:biggrin:


:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> No woman in her right mind would come here to find a man.


So, crappieman found *you* here? Or ya'll just stumbled in here together?:slimer:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> No woman in her right mind would come here to find a man.


women in their right mind are boring anyway. does a "woman in her right mind" even exist?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> So, crappieman found *you* here? Or ya'll just stumbled in here together?:slimer:


Crappieman stalked me in a Texas chatroom on Yahoo. There's no women in their right mind there, either.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> women in their right mind are boring anyway. does a "woman in her right mind" even exist?


Sure they do. You just don't know 'em because they avoid you.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Sure they do. You just don't know 'em because they avoid you.


I am out of green... LMAO


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> No woman in her right mind would come here to find a man.


Dang. Whats wrong with us men on here that aint right. LOL. You cant put all of us pickles in the same jar.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> women in their right mind are boring anyway. *does a "woman in her right mind" even exist?*


I have not met her yet. :cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Dang. Whats wrong with us men on here that aint right. LOL. You cant put all of us pickles in the same jar.


You may not all be in the same jar, but you're all full of the same ingredient.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You may not all be in the same jar, but you're all full of the same ingredient.


Nah, some of us are sweet pickles, some dill, and some bread and butter.

That would be like saying you women are all the same. But that wouldnt be true, some of yall have blonde hair, brown, red etc... LMAO!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I am out of green... LMAO


I have your back on the green.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> You may not all be in the same jar, but you're all full of the same ingredient.


Beer? :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Beer? :biggrin:


Nah, crappieman doesn't drink beer. The OTHER ingredient you're all full of. lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Brains, wit, and charm, and...................gas?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Brains, wit, and charm, and...................gas?


See? You fit in just fine here. You're just as delusional as the rest of them.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Nah, crappieman doesn't drink beer. The OTHER ingredient you're all full of. lol


Chips and salsa?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Chips and salsa?


I said the one you're ALL full of... not just you, frito bandito.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> You could be unlucky like me and not want to find right the girl and then she pops up out of no where and you can't get rid of her.


X2


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Sure they do. You just don't know 'em because they avoid you.


i've known a lot of women in my life, and i've never met one yet who i'd consider "in her right mind." and that list definately includes you.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Redman35 the match maker!
> 
> We need a 2COOLFISHING dating forum. LOL


plentyoffish.com

make sure and send outrageous messages on first contact to get responses


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i've known a lot of women in my life, and i've never met one yet who i'd consider "in her right mind." ... and that definately includes you.


No woman in her right mind would give you the opportunity to know her.

I never claimed to be in my right mind. It's how I tolerate you and the rest of these goofballs.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Damm Slopoke you gonna take that!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Ya'll notice how mc dropped in and took a shot txgoddess and left. I bet she gets him back.


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Man i am recently single after 4 years of marriage did the bar thing for two months not worth it, go broke to quick. Turn your garage into a bar, shoot skeet, fish, Basically do what ever the he!! you want to do, make yourself happy and enjoy not having to ask anyone if you can go and do or having to check in. And if you need help on gas for that big boat shoot me a pm


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

#1. Enjoy the peace. 
#2. Learn to cook. If you know how already, learn to cook better. 
#3. Get a Lab or two
#4. Read. If you've never read the Bible much, it's a good time to start. 
#5. Get to know your neighbors, especially the elderly ones. 
#6. Don't worry about meeting women. When you get your head together they'll meet you. 
#7. Avoid women wearing chaps 
#8. Take road trips. Texas is a cool place to explore. 
#9. Don't worry about meeting women. When you finally figure out that you're better off without them, they will be like gum stuck to your shoe.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Is she a toothless ol' gal with implants?


Hahaha actually I think she is the only girl from vidor with all of her teeth and no plastic surgery. I was told that is a once in a life time catch.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Levelwind You forgot 
#10. Dont date mean women like Txgoddess. LOL!

What wrongs with women in chaps?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> #1. Enjoy the peace.
> #2. Learn to cook. If you know how already, learn to cook better.
> #3. Get a Lab or two
> #4. Read. If you've never read the Bible much, it's a good time to start.
> ...


You need to scratch #7


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Levelwind You forgot
> #10. Dont date mean women like Txgoddess. LOL!


Lucky for y'all there aren't many like me.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Lucky for y'all there aren't many like me.


Couldn't have said it better....:rotfl:


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Become a nice guy and post up on 2cool.......that'll keep ya occupied for a week or so!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Shaky said:


> Become a nice guy and post up on 2cool.......that'll keep ya occupied for a week or so!


I am as sweet as lemon pie. Whatcha talkin bout willis.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> Hahaha actually I think she is the only girl from vidor with all of her teeth and no plastic surgery. I was told that is a once in a life time catch.


Ya better hold on to 'er then!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I said the one you're ALL full of... not just you, frito bandito.





saltwatersensations said:


> Damm Slopoke you gonna take that!


It's alright. She's just talkin' about twisted steal and sex appeal.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> It's alright. She's just talkin' about twisted steal and sex appeal.


No, I wasn't. I was talking about you.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Levelwind You forgot
> #10. Dont date mean women like Txgoddess. LOL!
> 
> What wrongs with women in chaps?


Chaps is just what you see. They hide the quirt and the spurs


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

why is there a bunch of married people trying to give advise to a single person on what to do for fun?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

And now, I am truly wounded. Bad 'Goddess.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> And now, I am truly wounded. Bad 'Goddess.


Awww... here's a hanky. Go grab some cheetos and Star Wars and have yourself a good cry.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Awww... here's a hanky. Go grab some cheetos and Star Wars and have yourself a good cry.


Mean mean Lady


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Mean mean Lady


Whaaaat? I gave him a hanky and permission to eat cheetos and watch star wars. Poke is now in hog heaven.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> why is there a bunch of married people trying to give advise to a single person on what to do for fun?


It's a wish list. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

slopoke said:


> It's a wish list. :biggrin:


count me in then. :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Whaaaat? I gave him a hanky and permission to eat cheetos and watch star wars. Poke is now in hog heaven.


I would be. But right now I have to go return some video tapes.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I would be. But right now I have to go return some video tapes.


Would you like to see my business card?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Would you like to see my business card?


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> You need to scratch #7


Amen! Get in there, Mike! LOL!

I have no idea why Levelwind always has to hate on the girls in chaps! Ha ha!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

a friend of mine was recently divorced. He got on e-harmony and while he has yet to find his soul mate based on 4000 points of compatability...

he has had a steady procession of dates in the last several months. and he's 47 years old.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm with Levelwind #3-get a lab, and if that doesnt work get 2 labs. rs


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> #7. Avoid women wearing chaps


Yeah, I'm not so sure about that one.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i've known a lot of women in my life, and i've never met one yet who i'd consider "in her right mind."


This made me laugh! And I agree. I have come to believe two things about women, and if you keep this in mind it explains most situations. 1. All women are insane/nuts is some way 2. Women can't comprehend logic 9 times out of 10. Once I figured this out things became clearer,lol.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

deke said:


> This made me laugh! And I agree. I have come to believe two things about women, and if you keep this in mind it explains most situations. 1. All women are insane/nuts is some way 2. Women can't comprehend logic 9 times out of 10. Once I figured this out things became clearer,lol.


Right...and the way we find deke's house is to follow the line of women beating down his door...


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow you are monitoring this thread awful closely, quick reply, and a dig? I guess you are are defender of all things with the XX chromosome! :smile:

And if you were to visit my house you would meet the person of which I studied closely for 8 years to develop my theory. I already have a B.A., that plus eight years of study would make me a Dr. right, lol. **** that was an expensive education!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

deke said:


> Wow you are monitoring this thread awful closely, quick reply, and a dig? I guess you are are defender of all things with the XX chromosome! :smile:
> 
> And if you were to visit my house you would meet the person of which I studied closely for 8 years to develop my theory. I already have a B.A., that plus eight years of study would make me a Dr. right, lol. **** that was an expensive education!


Well, I have a MBA and a membership cert to MENSA on my wall... and any good doctoral student will tell you that a research sample of one will get you eight years of student loans. Nothing more. :tongue:

I don't defend women... but I know three of 'em on here that can out-logic you anyday.  I'll leave the insane part alone.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Well, I have a MBA and a membership cert to MENSA on my wall... and any good doctoral student will tell you that a research sample of one will get you eight years of student loans. Nothing more. :tongue:
> 
> I don't defend women... but I know three of 'em on here that can out-logic you anyday.  I'll leave the insane part alone.


Hey Deke!...disengage from this one and you and I can talk about fishing slicks on this board.

This can be fun. I think TXGoodess trust me to some extent.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> Hey Deke!...disengage from this one and you and I can talk about fishing slicks on this board.
> 
> This can be fun. I think TXGoodess trust me to some extent.


I'm headed to bed. I hadda work today...in Katy. Traffic sucked. I'm tard. I'll be back to harass you tomorrow. Never fear.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I'm headed to bed. I hadda work today...in Katy. Traffic sucked. I'm tard. I'll be back to harass you tomorrow. Never fear.


Told ju, she'll be back for more....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Told ju, she'll be back for more....


I just saw the first oil spot of the slick surface...I think fishing is going to be better tomorrow.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahhh, she doesn't scare me. My test subject has an MBA as well plus two more masters degrees. I be knowin how to deal with the smart un's. LoL

".  I'll leave the insane part alone." I knew it!! Hey at least part of my studies have been validated, !! 

But I will take your advice essayons75 and cease and desist. One of the things I learned, when to say when because you just can't win.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

deke said:


> This made me laugh! And I agree. I have come to believe two things about women, and if you keep this in mind it explains most situations. 1. All women are insane/nuts is some way 2. Women can't comprehend logic 9 times out of 10. Once I figured this out things became clearer,lol.


Now that is not very nice, Deke!!!! I have 2 BBAs and an MBA. I am NOT insane in the slightest way. (I may be obsessed with the outdoors, hunting and fishing but that is my only major issue; and I typically disclaim that right off of the bat!) And...I comprehend logic at least 9 out of 10 times.

I have come to believe that gender does not have anything to do with insanity or logic...some women are pretty darn cool!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Told ya so. There's one of 'em!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Diamond Jen said:


> Now that is not very nice, Deke!!!! I have 2 BBAs and an MBA. I am NOT insane in the slightest way. (I may be obsessed with the outdoors, hunting and fishing but that is my only major issue; and I typically disclaim that right off of the bat!) And...I comprehend logic at least 9 out of 10 times.
> 
> I have come to believe that gender does not have anything to do with insanity or logic...some women are pretty darn cool!





txgoddess said:


> Told ya so. There's one of 'em!


No need for a disclaimer on the outdoors stuff, Jen. I will bow to the fairer sex anytime they can outfish me. Or in the case of my wife, throw me out in the doghouse with the laptop. These skeeters are killin' me! :slimer:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dang Yall still at it. LMAO!

Ditto on what Slopoke said. Good luck in the dog house. LOL


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

slopoke said:


> No need for a disclaimer on the outdoors stuff, Jen. I will bow to the fairer sex anytime they can outfish me. Or in the case of my wife, throw me out in the doghouse with the laptop. These skeeters are killin' me! :slimer:


Thanks slopoke...but you would seriously be surprised to learn of how many men that I have run off due to my outdoors obsession :headknock...sad but oh so true!!

Maybe I should start scrap booking and having candle parties while the boys go fishing! :work: NOT!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jen you can take me fishing and kick my arse anytime and I would still come back for another whoopin. 

Slopoke at least she let you have the laptop. LOL!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Hey! I found y'all! - Fishing Slicks.*

I have had a cripelt puter netwurk 4 4 days.

I am now back, so back to fishing slicks.

I have finally learned how to find you renagades when y'all steal a thread late at night.

Here is what I have learned.

1. If you are looking to find a feeding frenzie, wait to see what bubbles to the top (of the board).

2. By 9:30 every night the venom, blood, grease from cheetos, and a few other things that I won't mention hit the surface.

If you want to fish the slick. Put on your armor and protective gear, leave you feelings at the door, and cast for a wild ride.

Cheers!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> I have had a cripelt puter netwurk 4 4 days.
> 
> I am now back, so back to fishing slicks.
> 
> ...


And be ready to run, gun, and cast! As you know, a large slick can sometimes only indicate where the fish have been feeding before. 
Now, lots of little ones..............................:rybka:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Oh, one other thing...the hi-jacked slick can pop-up over any thread to include "single people" which hasn't been discussed for at least 5 pages.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Oh, one other thing...the hi-jacked slick can pop-up over any thread to include "single people" which hasn't been discussed for at least 5 pages.


Very true, but it is funny as hell.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Jen you can take me fishing and kick my arse anytime and I would still come back for another whoopin.


That is how it always starts out!!! :headknock LOL!

It's all good. Being single rocks!!! I'm NOT complaining! :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Diamond Jen said:


> Now that is not very nice, Deke!!!! I have 2 BBAs and an MBA. I am NOT insane in the slightest way. (I may be obsessed with the outdoors, hunting and fishing but that is my only major issue; and I typically disclaim that right off of the bat!) And...I comprehend logic at least 9 out of 10 times.
> 
> I have come to believe that gender does not have anything to do with insanity or logic...some women are pretty darn cool!


well then explain 2 bba's... couldnt get it right the first time? :slimer: deke, you forgot, they never can make up their mind. LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Diamond Jen said:


> That is how it always starts out!!! :headknock LOL!
> 
> It's all good. Being single rocks!!! I'm NOT complaining! :cheers:


You can take me fishing anyways. LOL! I am stuck to deepwater with my boat. I need a back bay fishing buddy.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Diamond Jen said:


> Thanks slopoke...but you would seriously be surprised to learn of how many men that I have run off due to my outdoors obsession :headknock...sad but oh so true!!
> 
> Maybe I should start scrap booking and having candle parties while the boys go fishing! :work: NOT!!!


Or maybe they jus' ran off cuz they couldn't compete! In which case, they really didya a favor. A real outdoorsman would enjoy the fact that a woman likes that stuff, and that it saves him the explainations about why he enjoys it so much! I really wish that my wife was more into fishing, and offer to take her everytime I go. But alas, the mall holds more alure! Or maybe she's just glad to be rid of me for that time! Mmmhhh. Note to self.......:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

*Seriously....*



InfamousJ said:


> well then explain 2 bba's... couldnt get it right the first time? :slimer: deke, you forgot, they never can make up their mind. LOL


:cop: Let's see if I can make up my mind regarding how to answer this. 

I got my BBA in Finance from University of Houston. I then went on to earn an MBA at the University of Texas and decided to get my CPA. So.....long story short - I had to take additional accounting hours to sit for the CPA exam (most of which were undergraduate classes). In doing so, I earned enough credits to receive a BBA in accounting from UT! So, there you have it - 2 BBAs and an MBA! Not too terribly illogical! :biggrin:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm only single for another week till the wife gets back from Mexico. So ...like a single person, I'm sitting here on the internet at 11:11 pm and listening to Coast to Coast AM.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> :cop: Let's see if I can make up my mind regarding how to answer this.
> 
> I got my BBA in Finance from University of Houston. I then went on to earn an MBA at the University of Texas and decided to get my CPA. So.....long story short - I had to take additional accounting hours to sit for the CPA exam (most of which were undergraduate classes). In doing so, I earned enough credits to receive a BBA in accounting from UT! So, there you have it - 2 BBAs and an MBA! Not too terribly illogical! :biggrin:


When do you sleep??????


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Diamond Jen said:


> That is how it always starts out!!! :headknock LOL!
> 
> It's all good. Being single rocks!!! I'm NOT complaining! :cheers:


Jen:

I have read your profile on the tournament fishing boards and you rock!

Also, your posts on 2cool are great and I really appreciate your value of taking kids fishing, especially young ladies learning the sport.

I don't know you personally, but I can tell that you have a very kind heart, unlike some people here.

Beware of bozos in the slick...I'm just saying.

E75


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Or maybe they jus' ran off cuz they couldn't compete! In which case, they really didya a favor. A real outdoorsman would enjoy the fact that a woman likes that stuff, and that it saves him the explainations about why he enjoys it so much! I really wish that my wife was more into fishing, and offer to take her everytime I go. But alas, the mall holds more alure! Or maybe she's just glad to be rid of me for that time! Mmmhhh. Note to self.......:biggrin:


I agree with ya! Like there is something wrong with wanting to shoot a doe on Christmas Eve day...good grief! Seriously. Or wanting to go duck hunting on Thanksgiving morning only to be late to lunch at mom's house...you ain't a ******* if you have never shown up at Thanksgiving dinner wearing waders!! Ha!

It takes a very secure man to deal with an outdoor obsessed woman! :idea: One day my prince will show up in a pimpin' boat, throw a rooster tail and drive me off into the saltwater sunset...and we'll never look back!!! LOL!

Oh and just for the record...THE MALL SUCKS! I HATE THE MALL! :cloud:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Diamond Jen said:


> :cop: Let's see if I can make up my mind regarding how to answer this.
> 
> I got my BBA in Finance from University of Houston. I then went on to earn an MBA at the University of Texas and decided to get my CPA. So.....long story short - I had to take additional accounting hours to sit for the CPA exam (most of which were undergraduate classes). In doing so, I earned enough credits to receive a BBA in accounting from UT! So, there you have it - 2 BBAs and an MBA! Not too terribly illogical! :biggrin:


With all that in your favor...why knot go for your CCA in big conservation business? :biggrin:

Believe it or knot...they do a lot of fishing up there in Illinois Spots N Dots! Just like down here...you have the people that have it in their soul and those that want to look like it! :biggrin:

http://www.ifishillinois.org/


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Diamond Jen said:


> I agree with ya! Like there is something wrong with wanting to shoot a doe on Christmas Eve day...good grief! Seriously. Or wanting to go duck hunting on Thanksgiving morning only to be late to lunch at mom's house...you ain't a ******* if you have never shown up at Thanksgiving dinner wearing waders!! Ha!
> 
> It takes a very secure man to deal with an outdoor obsessed woman! :idea: One day my prince will show up in a pimpin' boat, throw a rooster tail and drive me off into the saltwater sunset...and we'll never look back!!! LOL!
> 
> Oh and just for the record...THE MALL SUCKS! I HATE THE MALL! :cloud:


I dont freaking get how this woman is single. Makes absolutely no sense to me. Have you ever thought about getting cloned. If you do I want one. LOL! You could make alot of money Guys could just go to academy and buy one of you in the outdoor section. LMAO!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Jen:
> 
> I have read your profile on the tournament fishing boards and you rock!
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy!!! I really appreciate that! I love taking the kiddos and the girls! Too fun! It is also very rewarding. I have a passion to bring the outdoors to youth and anyone that wants to learn more about the outdoors for that matter. Just last week in Academy, I saw a young boy (with his single mom) asking one of the employees how to throw a baitcaster. The mom did not have a clue - bless her heart, but she was encouraging her son. So, I gave them my card and told them to call me anytime. I hooked him up with a hookless Super Spook and gave him some basics for no other reason than to help a kid! The boy and his mom were so grateful. She offered to pay me, and I said "NO WAY! It is a gift to help your son."

Timemachine, I can sleep when I'm dead!!! LOL!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> I dont freaking get how this woman is single. Makes absolutely no sense to me. Have you ever thought about getting cloned. If you do I want one. LOL! You could make alot of money Guys could just go to academy and buy one of you in the outdoor section. LMAO!


ROGER THAT!!!!!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> I dont freaking get how this woman is single. Makes absolutely no sense to me. Have you ever thought about getting cloned. If you do I want one. LOL! You could make alot of money Guys could just go to academy and buy one of you in the outdoor section. LMAO!


You are funny!!! The Browns said that they are going to make a virtual Jen for the Academy stores so I can sell more lures for them! LOL!!!

How am I single? Hmmmm.....because that seems to work best for me! Ha! I have not been swept off of my feet yet - I guess! LOL!  I have too much fun just enjoying life. I have amazing friends to keep me busy! It's all good!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Jen "Big Heart" for Prez! Night y'all.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

There are afew others. I was behind a nice lady at FTU today. She spent $121, picked up some reels left for repair, dropped off a rod to be repaired...

They are out there guys. Just gotta know where to look...and the mall ain't it!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> I'm only single for another week till the wife gets back from Mexico. So ...like a single person, I'm sitting here on the internet at 11:11 pm and listening to Coast to Coast AM.


 Your supposed to be making wishes at 11:11. rs


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Jen "Big Heart" for Prez! Night y'all.


Maybe we should kick Leemo off of the CajunBob/Leemo 2012 ticket!

CajunBob/DiamondJen 2012. Does have a certain ring to it!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Your supposed to be making wishes at 11:11. rs


OK ... I wish the wind would quit blowing!!!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> OK ... I wish the wind would quit blowing!!!


Looks like it has been laying out in the morning, and I'm going to give it whirl before work tomorrow.

Hey I enjoy being single.

I don't have to set my schedule around someone else.

I don't have to run something by someone else before doing it.

And the best quote about being single is in Step Brothers when John C Reiley is talking to his dad about, "being able to walk around in your underwear and go on river boat gambling trips etc."

Maybe someday but not today and probably not tomorrow but someday...


----------



## Artemis (Dec 15, 2008)

OH DEAR GOD NO!



DFoley said:


> *Hey man you joined myspace or facebook?* I never met anyone off there but I got plenty of friends that have met up with girls they knew and they are dating now.
> 
> other than that go out and have fun. Go hang with someone you know or go partying. The right girl will notice and hang around. good luck!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Artemis said:


> OH DEAR GOD NO!


X 2. rs


----------

